# My first find for 2013



## Son (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice serrated Hernando, Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2013)

more pictures


----------



## Wildcat51 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's a great way to start the year!!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2013)

Why didn't you try and find a pretty one? That is beautiful! In the time scheme of things,when do you allow that was made?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 16, 2013)

Man that's a nice one.  I'm going to check my creek behind the house as soon as the rain lets up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice one, and sweeeet material!


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a Hernando, Woodland Cultural Period. Books say 400 BC to about 400 AD. This type point is associated with Safety Harbor points and sand tempered pottery. Safety Harbor points are about the same size, but have a concave base instead of notches.


----------



## gritsknives (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice point!!!Killer teefies.


----------



## alan (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow beautiful point! Congrats!


----------



## MOTS (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW...nice find!


----------



## canecutter01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for showing your finds.I hope they keep coming!!Wish I had your knowledge of the points you find.


----------



## Son (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks ya'll, i've been studying this stuff since the early 1960's.

Now to see if i can squeeze it in.


----------



## runswithbeer (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome hernie.....we don't have many of those up here.  Sweet candy material also


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2013)

Love them Hernandos.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bone pile (Jan 20, 2013)

They didn't heat treat the hernandos did they? Beautiful display ,thanks for showing.
Roger


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice, and love that case!


----------



## Son (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, many Hernados were made of heat altered stones.


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2013)

Kolomoki arrowhead show in Chiefland Fl, tomorrow, I'll see ya'll there.


----------



## GLS (Feb 2, 2013)

Is that small enough and late enough to be a true arrowhead and not atlal, spear or knife point?


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 2, 2013)

Are points rare around dawson and Lumpkin counties?


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 3, 2013)

awesome point!!!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Man y'all kill me how y'all find such nice points... My son and I can't even drum up pieces ... Well done sir!


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2013)

In my opinion. the Hernando type lasted for years, books say 800. The first Hernando forms were square backed and larger than the later forms. It's my thinking that the bow was discovered, or maybe i should say, put into use during the late Woodland cultural period. That being said, Small Hernandos could very well be projectile points for arrows. Also notice in late Woodland, Hernando stems became less pronounced, until eventually just a concave base took over. Both the notched, stemmed and concave base probably overlapped for some time. Experimental period to see which most perferred. Eventually the notched varieties disappeared. Saftey Harbor points became the norm, eventually becoming smaller during the Mississippian period, then we began calling em Pinellas points.


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2013)

I try and keep point typology simple, while some like to split every variation of every type into many different names. Some of the splitting is a result of people not being able to identify a type when a point has been altered by exhaustion.


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

That is a very nice looking arrowhead! nice find


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't been looking since, but need to go after all the rain we've just had.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

congats to you on a very nice find


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2013)

It's my belief that small Hernandos could have been arrowheads. From all Hernando sites i've seen there's a big transition in shape and size. Early Hernando points are larger with a square base with two u notches. As the cultural period progresses, the points get smaller, stems get less defined and in some areas are no more than small bumps in the base. Beginning during the notched Hernando form period, we find some points with a concave base. Safety Harbors. Eventually the notched forms disappear and only the concave base forms persist. As time passed this form became smaller and smaller.  In Florida, SW Ga and SE Al, it turned into Pinellas points.


----------

